

Python coding standards - plessthanpt05
http://bhavaniabtechie.wordpress.com/2013/08/13/python-coding-standards/

======
mapleoin
This article makes no mention of flake8:
[http://flake8.readthedocs.org/en/2.0/](http://flake8.readthedocs.org/en/2.0/)

which is the up-to-date python style checker built on top of pep8 and
pyflakes.

~~~
etfb
Some of the stuff in PEP8 is pretty subjective. What's the state of play for
fixing that with an automated tool? Does is spit out advisories, or has some
effort been put into the Small Matter Of Programming of interpreting the
intent of code? I presume nothing can be done about

    
    
        x += 1    # increment x

~~~
herge
You can pass flags to pep8 to ignore specific errors. For our project, we
have:

\--max-line-lenght=120 \--ignore=E128

------
opinali
"Limits all the lines to a maximum of 79 characters" \- what am I, a farmer
with an 800x600 VGA CRT?

~~~
dbaupp
No, but you might be someone who has two windows of code open at once, or code
& a spec sheet (or algorithm description, or help/man page) open side-by-side.

(That said, I prefer 100 columns: two 100 column files fit _perfectly_ next to
each other on my screen.)

~~~
wffurr
I had a professor set the line limit at 109 for our assignments, specifically
because that's what would fit side-by-side on his monitor.

------
raverbashing
I can vouch for Pylint, it's _very good_ at finding errors in your code.

Now, all tools have some "pedantic" error reporting, like "function is too
complex", thanks, who decided function complexity is me, not some arbitrary
determination that functions longer than N lines are "too complex"

